# World Domination: Which Intellect Duo is the Best?



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Here's why all of those pairings would fail:

*ENTJ + INTP:*
ENTJ: "You've got Asperger's!"
INTP: "You've got Asperger's yourself!"

*INTJ + INTP:*
INTJ: "You don't love me as much as I love you (and my INFJ friend says you've got Asperger's)!"
INTP: "You don't love me as much as I love you (and my INFJ friend says you've got Asperger's)!"

*ENTJ + ENTP:*
ENTJ: "You don't love me and you are useless and lazy!"
ENTP: "You understand computers too well, there's something wrong with your brain!"

*INTJ + ENTP:*
INTJ: "You don't love me as much as I love you and besides you're rude! ... Well, at least you're not the ENTJ or the INTP."
ENTP: "That's no way to speak about your friends! _You_ don't love me as much as I love you and _you're_ rude! ... Well, at least you're not the ENTJ or the INTP."
INTJ: That's no way to talk about your friends!

*edit to add:
Ooops, I forgot: *

*ENTP + INTP*
ENTP: I'm not even bothered.
INTP: I'm even less bothered.
ENTP: No, I'm less bothered.
INTP: No, I'm less bothered.
ENTP: I'm so totally not bothered, I'll run away.
INTP: I'm so totally not bothered, I won't even have this conversation with you.
ENTP: You've got Passive Agressive Personality Disorder!
INTP: You've got Narcissistic Personality Disorder!
@Greyhart ^^^


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Ooops, I forgot:
> 
> *ENTP + INTP*
> ENTP: I'm not even bothered.
> ...


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

INTP and ENTJ definitely. The INTP for the ideas and stuff, ENTJ for the drive and leadership.

And I agree with one of the posters. xNTJ pairs would most likely just clash and they just wouldn't work.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Here's why all of those pairings would fail:
> 
> *ENTJ + INTP:*
> ENTJ: "You've got Asperger's!"
> ...


This is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

RochiDidItAgain said:


> I do wonder why these are all logic and intuition. In order to succeed in world domination, I believe it would be helpful to have a diplomatic person. In this day and age you'll need them because we have so many powerful nations to face. The diplomat could make their way into the systems, make some friends, and convince them to help them overthrow the governments. Same with practicality. Maybe you have the brains to build weapons, but when technology fails, brawn will ultimately win. A team of four might actually be what makes the Dream Team.


 [EVIL]That's not world domination, that's world peace!



HoldenCawffled said:


> INTP and ENTJ definitely. The INTP for the ideas and stuff, ENTJ for the drive and leadership.
> 
> And I agree with one of the posters. xNTJ pairs would most likely just clash and they just wouldn't work.


 This. Just because INTPs don't want to _rule_ the world day-to-day doesn't meant that we don't want the grand gesture of _taking over_ the world.[/EVIL]


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

HoldenCawffled said:


> This is absolutely hilarious.


All based on true stories


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Here's why all of those pairings would fail:
> 
> *ENTJ + INTP:*
> ENTJ: "You've got Asperger's!"
> INTP: "You've got Asperger's yourself!"


Funny but with one amendment.

ENTJ: Will you get with my program?
INTP: What program?


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

INTJ and INTJ


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

The ENTP watched as the INTJ paced around the room in an agitated manner. He's probably sugar-deprived, she decided as he kicked a chair angrily and sat down with a frown imprinted on his face.

"We need a plan." He said after a pause as he reviewed the number of systems the INTP hacked a day ago.

She arched her eyebrow. Plans. That was all he was talking about for the past three days. That, and his desire to wait things out such that he has sufficient time to properly examine the files the ENTP wrote about ways to seduce the INTP before he was reduced to laziness and jacking off at a miserable corner. 

"You know how you are always talking about how flawless I am?" She said.

"No." The INTJ did not even look up.

"Fortunately, I came up with a way to coerce the ENTJ!" She said brightly as she yanked the INFP into the room. 

"So I was thinking we can try the north attack again, the forts are weak--" the INTJ mumbled. "We can try concealing that attack with a pre attack on the south-west fort through the air. We gained sufficient control of the air to do so, and we also need to set Operation ENTJ suxs (remind me to never let you name another operation again) in motion while we get the ISTP to mobilize the west troops. Now--" He find it eerily silent (he got used to her interrupting his thoughts) and he turned around to survey an empty room with a hastily scrawled note .

_*INTJ, 
The ENTJ is now demanding for that INFP and I'd left your presence (please don't cry, I miss you too) since I need to deliver him down to her. Don't worry about me, and no, that look doesn't work. I prepared two ENFPs in case you feel lonely (and horny) at night without my saintly presence. Unlock them from the closet, thanks. 

PS. I found your porn. 
PPS. You have bad taste in porn. "*_

The INTJ let out a long breath and sank into a chair. The ceiling fan whittled mindlessly about for a few seconds as he stared incomprehensible at the hastily composed letter for another minute before the news sunk in.


*"YOU IDIOT."*





...
Yeah, I voted for INTJ/ENTP. :tongue:


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

Choosing world domination undemocratically;
INTJ and ENTJ.
More precisely:
High E, Low-mid N, High T, High J
Mid I, High N, Low T, Low J.


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

ENTJ : "Everything is planned, are you ready on your side?"
ENTP : "I don't care, and ready for what?"
ENTJ : "Fuck off, idiot."
ENTP : "Ok, see you!"

INTJ : "Everything is planned, are you ready? No, you can't." 
ENTP : "I didn't read everything, but I was wandering, could we invert plan A and C, like that D and E would be more easy in case of F appears... Not sure of it, but it may be a good idea?"
INTJ : "Fuck off, I revize my plan."

Working better .


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

Ultr4 said:


> ENTJ : "Everything is planned, are you ready on your side?"
> ENTP : "I don't care, and ready for what?"
> ENTJ : "Fuck off, idiot."
> ENTP : "Ok, see you!"
> ...


INTP: *rolls out of bed* But what if w-

INTJ, ENTP, ENTJ: Shut up INTP, we are not doing plan beta-delta 23, subsection a.

INTP: Aw... *goes back to daydreaming*


----------



## Franken (Mar 30, 2015)

Self-aware enneagram 8 ENTJ + enneagram 5 INTP with something to prove.

Shit just got real erc3:


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Based on my experience, ENTP (7w8) and ENTJ (8w9) work pretty damn well if they click. If there's an understanding between them, ENTPs incapability of implementing their ideas won't matter that much. The brainstorming part is also a breeze as both get to have their own fun. I'd say INTP and ENTJ wouldn't be as good of a combination as they could be somewhat distant in communication and when it comes to world domination, and ENTJ would do a good job.


----------



## cerenach (Mar 26, 2015)

INTJ-INTP and ENTJ-ENTP are boring. So is ENTJ-INTJ and ENTP-INTP. 

Most balanced pairs are ENTP-INTJ and ENTJ-INTP. However I could see both committing murder-suicide before even leaving the planning phase.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

I voted for INTJ/ENTP because I'm biased, but INTP/ENTJ could also work well.

The thing is, based on experience, INTJs and ENTPs are the most eccentric people out there (even more than the INTPs and ENTJs I've met), so I think the couple would be extra dynamic.


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

I put INTJ/ENTJ, but that's because my current partner-in-crime and best friend is an INTJ. 

I have a serious adoration for INTPs though- I love working with them, they throw out a ton of ideas that I can organize. The INTJ tends to poke holes in my arguments, which can get annoying when we have a time crunch and we need to get stuff written. The INTP tends to get distracted, but if you ask the write questions, they're encyclopedias of knowledge. 

So, pros and cons to each. I think the ENTP would be the hardest for me to work with though- the ones I know don't seem very motivated to do much of anything.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

ENTJ / INTJ. While the ENTJ could take care of the more open, public masses, the INTJ can deal with more of the woodwork and...uh...dirtier jobs in the administration. While this could work, it's important that these two individuals don't turn against each other since they can easily sabotage each other effectively with no remorse.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

ENTJ/INTP

The ENTJ is like a skilled archer with a bow, and the INTP is like a bag of infinite quivers.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ/INTP

INTPs would contribute perspective and thoughtful considerations on important issues.
ENTJs would manage the outward part of domination. Efficiency, organization, delegation and being the face of leadership.


----------

